# Question on installing a backup camera on a fifth wheel



## camperchris (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone have experience installing a backup camera on their fifth wheel? My truck's factory camera is in the tailgate so obviously it doesn't work with the tailgate off and the fifth wheel hitched on. I found this article that makes installing one seem simple enough, has anyone had luck using a kit like this? I still find the process a little confusing.

https://camera-source.com/blog/awesome-and-easy-truck-plug-and-play-backup-camera

Let me know your thoughts on experiences.


----------



## voyaginator (Aug 9, 2016)

Check "backup camera"  on costco.com
A friend of mine just installed the backup camera for trailer ($260) works great.


----------

